# Override RUN_DEPENDS



## Helmut (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi,

I have a port that depends on nagios which is nagios3.5. nagios4 also exists and can be used.

Can I somehow override RUN_DEPENDS without touching the Makefile? I'm using poudrere.

Now:

```
RUN_DEPENDS=    nagios:net-mgmt/nagios \
                ${PEARDIR}/HTML/Template/IT.php:devel/pear-HTML_Template_IT@${PHP_FLAVOR}
```
Desired:

```
RUN_DEPENDS=    nagios:net-mgmt/nagios4 \
                ${PEARDIR}/HTML/Template/IT.php:devel/pear-HTML_Template_IT@${PHP_FLAVOR}
```
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

Helmut said:


> Can I somehow override RUN_DEPENDS without touching the Makefile?


Not in this case, no.

Which port exactly? I see net-mgmt/nagios only has 5 ports listed as run dependencies. The first one I looked at net-mgmt/cnagios has Nagios 3.5 and 4 flavors.


```
Flavours:

nagios3 - RUN_PENDS will include net-mgmt/nagios
nagios4 - RUN_PENDS will include net-mgmt/nagios4

In both cases, the PKGNAME will be cnagios-${FLAVOR}
```


----------



## Helmut (Feb 14, 2022)

nagiosql


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2022)

That one doesn't seem to have support for different Nagios 'flavors'. You could ask if the maintainer is willing to add it to the port.


----------

